# A true Navajo warrior gives his life.



## Archangel M (Jun 26, 2011)

http://www.odmp.org/officer/20880-sergeant-darrell-curley



> Sergeant Darrell Curley was shot and killed when he and another officer responded to a domestic disturbance in Kaibito, Arizona.
> 
> The dispute involved a fight between two brothers. Another officer who had responded to the scene was also shot and wounded. Sergeant Curley was transported to a hospital in Page, Arizona, where he succumbed to his wounds.
> 
> Sergeant Curley had served with the Navajo Division of Public Safety for 25 years and was assigned to the Tuba City District.



&#8232;&#8232;The bravest are surely those who have the clearest vision of what is before them, glory and danger alike, and yet notwithstanding, go out to meet it. -Thucydides


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 26, 2011)

.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 27, 2011)

"To Walk the Red Road
is to know you will one day
cross to the Spirit World,
and you will not be afraid&#8230;"


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 27, 2011)

.


----------



## Carol (Jun 27, 2011)

"When you were born, you cried, and the world rejoiced.

Live your life so that when you die, the world cries, and you rejoice"

- Chief Aupumut (Mohican)


----------

